# Question About Postings



## heavymetalwheel1976 (28 Mar 2012)

I am a MSE-OP in the Army Reserves.  I intend on changing over to MSN-OP Air Force.  I have spent 3 years in the Regular Forces in the Air Force and 1 year in the Reserves.  I want back into the Regular Force.  My wife is very high up in her career (Not Military) and has a son from a previous marriage that would cause more issues if he was seperated from his father.  What is the chance of getting one of my Two Choice Postings to either 16 Wing Borden or 8 Wing Trenton?  After 5 years from now we will not have any problems in posting elsewhere but for the next 6 years she and my family cannot.  I understand I may be traveling back and forth from either of these bases to my home here however I am willing to do so as long as I get one of these postings....So my question is.....Due to my wifes career and her son from a previous marriage(cant be sepperated from his father) is it possible I will get the posting I need to make this work?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2012)

heavymetalwheel1976 said:
			
		

> is it possible I will get the posting I need to make this work?



Possible, Yes.

Guaranteed, no.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2012)

MSN-Op ??


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> That being said people do get the postings they want all the time too.



Yes, the ones that seem to be able to whine effectively.

And before you ask, I _am_ twisted and bitter.   >

To the OP, just remember you'll be taking a chance, that's all.  If it's _absolutely imperative_ for you to be posted to only one of those two choices, I'd advise staying with the Reserves for a while longer.


----------



## Nyxis (8 Apr 2012)

Don't count on it, I've seen lots of families in similar situations and get posted to the other end of the country, it's not fun but thats how it works.

You can always ask.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Apr 2012)

I assume you are going to do the ethical thing and tell your recruiter/CT file manager that you are not willing to take any posting other than Trenton and Borden for the the first five years.  If that happens and they agree to it by all means join the line up of people trying to enroll/CT in the Reg Force.

If you are not going to do that, then don't bother transferring, the last thing the Reg Force needs is more new enterants who are not willing to be posted where they are needed.


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> MSN-Op ??



I had not realized that instant messaging had been determined as a crucial military tool in which to create a whole trade designation for


----------



## luke_l (9 Apr 2012)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> I had not realized that instant messaging had been determined as a crucial military tool in which to create a whole trade designation for


It would make sense though, the timing is right... MSN is no longer relevant, so it's about time for it to be adopted by the CF  ;D


----------

